# TiVo display on 37" LG too wide



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

As it says in thte title...

I have bought an LG 37" screen, and connected TiVo via SCART). When watching TiVo, or more noticeably in the menus, the right and left hand sides of the screen are out of view. I have changed to Best quality (and will change to Mode 0 when I have time). I can't see any adjustments on the TV - the width choice seems to move the whole picture left and right rather than reducing width.

(I've also hooked up a PC using DVI to HDMI and the left and right of the screen are missing on that too - almost the whole Program menu is out of view). Also the top and bottom are off screen. Tried playing with resolutions etc - should be able to use it at max shouldn't I?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Is your TV set to Widescreen? That is, does the TiVo menu fill up the whole of the screen, or do you get black bars to the left and right with the TiVo menu in the middle?


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

It's set to widescreen, 16:9 - TiVo menu overflows the sides. I just checked that I hadn't accidentally zoomed.

I've corrected the PC problem - the manual suggested a lower than max resolution. Looks great.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

is TV SCART Control set to ON (Recorder & Phone Setup/Scart Settings) ?

If you set the TV to normal (not 16:9) do you see everything?


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Yes, set to ON.

Just been fiddling and comparing to 4:3, maybe I'm imagining it. In the Now Playing screen, the logos are visible, with a small border. Just some of the other menus look odd, like they are missing something on the right. Maybe I just need to get used to how it looks on wide screen.

Should it be set to PAL or RGB & PAL?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> Should it be set to PAL or RGB & PAL?


RGB & PAL should give a better picture.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

TiVo has a problem with up and right (IIRC) shifting RGB images; it affects some TVs more than others, and on my old CRT I simply readjusted everything.

If you install Mode 0, you can fix the RGB shift at the same time; the hacked files are part of the process.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> If you install Mode 0, you can fix the RGB shift at the same time; the hacked files are part of the process.


Is this right? I thought that the hacked files only addressed the RGB colour/saturation issue.

Both my TiVos are running mode 0 and both still demonstrate visible vertical shift.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It cures the horizontal shift, I don't know about the vertical.


----------



## ned_solanki (Oct 17, 2003)

BTW, did you find the code to control yout LG with your Tivo Remote, if so, please can you tell me the code. I have tried loads, but nothing. Thanks Ned


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo send a 4:3 signal when its menus are displayed - although you can manually alter this on the tv.

Most TV's allow you to shrink inwards the picture in RGB mode - both horizontally and vertically - as well as shift up/down/right/left - but it will be a well hidden feature and not for 'normals' to stumble on.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I'll keep watch - on this thread and on TiVo. Ozsat might have hit the nail on the head...

Haven't looked for LG remote codes yet, I have a multi remote so don't usually use the TiVo to control TV.


----------

